# Polarion 2010



## andromeda.73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Polarion! what's cooking for 2010? new twists coming?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Thank you for asking!

Just rolled out of the SHOT Show last week and had the opportunity to meet a few folks from this forum. Good stuff.

My efforts this past year have been spent in developing the Night Reaper and setting up for serious production here stateside. There are some big things brewing for us in this area.

Polarion of Korea has a couple of things up it's sleeve as well, but I am going to wait until they are in production before stirring the proverbial pot.

Here is an image of the Night Reaper attached to our new MK4 quick-disconnect mounting system. No tools to put the searchlight into the mount. No tools required to put the mount onto any MIL STD 1913 Rail.

Our Titanium Cantilever bracket that affixes to a MK93 machinegun mount is also shown.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 29, 2010)

Ken,

The night reaper looks great and I agree. It is best not to mention items in the works until they are actually in production for a couple reasons.

1. Too many things can come up that effect time tables and then people get frustrated.
2. With a company like Polarion, others may look to see projects in the works for the sake of copying them.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 29, 2010)

You mean like this?

Polarion-USA's original prototype design. I remember thinking..."This thing is SO COOL". I look at it now and wonder what pharmaceuticals I was ingesting. I have enjoyed the evolution of design. The Night Reaper is fundamentally a differently light inside and the external style and function of our mounting systems have drastically changed in terms of form and function.





After we posted our imagery, the so-called Evenger appears on somebody's computer screen. It was then re-named "Night Reaper" shortly after we rolled out the name for the Polarion-USA CSWL.






Nah...Nobody would do something like that...

One of the things I have learned in business over the past 25 years that I see everywhere I turn and unfortunately defines many business enterprises.."It's a whole lot easier to steal than innovate". These people have zero qualms about doing so. I have one word, pathetic.

Actually 2 words, the 2nd being, humorous.

I only seen one of these Chinese knock-off concoctions (not the vaporware shown above) in any serious testing by our US Military. It failed miserably. I mean miserably and rightfully so.

Off to the secret development lab....


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tank's Ken J. Good, but it plans to develop some other torch? :twothumbs


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 30, 2010)

Other torches. Of course....


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ken J. Good said:


> Other torches. Of course....



wonderful, I can not wait ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lips (Jan 31, 2010)

.


*Polarion*

*New for 2010*


I've seen copies already machined (or remachined) in Asia also... They Use D2R Osram bulbs instead of D1S Bulbs... I believe this would allow cheap GE 35 watt bulbs to be utilized...








*PXM-75S Short Arc*











*PXM-35PH*









*PXM-35PF*











PXM-35X







Cheers



.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ohh my god! 
*


----------



## one2tim (Jan 31, 2010)

what are those? pictures of new polarion lights? uff the top black ones are not pretty compared to the old PH and PF
"edit" or maby they just takes abit to get used to


----------



## XeRay (Jan 31, 2010)

Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Polarion*
> ...


 
The D2R is NEVER used in place of D1S or D2S, It has no place except in older car headlights. D2R and D1R loos about 20%-30% output because they have ceramic paint on them to block out some light to prevent glaring in automotive headlights. Maybe Osram D2S is used but NOT Osram D2R.

GE bulb is not cheaper than Osram D2S, It is more expensive than Osram (Sylvania) or Philips D2S. GE makes a premium quality D2S bulb (4200K).


----------



## Lips (Jan 31, 2010)

D2R and D2s have same base?


The bulb is clearly marked D2R. No ceramic paint that I can see but the bulb has been cleanly cut and welded to fit reflector so it may could have been modified...




.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 31, 2010)

Lips said:


> D2R and D2s have same base?
> 
> 
> The bulb is clearly marked D2R. No ceramic paint that I can see but the bulb has been cleanly cut and welded to fit reflector so it may could have been modified....


 
Must have been modified then....

Someone scraped the coating off with a razor blade then. The bulb base ring (outer diameter) is also keyed differently so that a D2S and D2R cannot both be installed in the same headlight type. D2S and D1S for projector type headlights. D2R and D1R for older reflector headlights with NO HID for High beam possible using D2R or D1R.

Look D2R up on google and compare to D2S, you will see the obvious difference of which i speak. You can also see this on e-bay items, compare D2S to D2R there as well.


----------



## vee73 (Feb 1, 2010)

one2tim said:


> what are those? pictures of new polarion lights? uff the top black ones are not pretty compared to the old PH and PF
> "edit" or maby they just takes abit to get used to


 
These pictures have been displayed for many years, probably not so new models are. On the contrary. I have seen the PXM-75s Short Arc model for so many years, sometimes even on TV. Film, or any other kind.


----------



## Lips (Feb 1, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Must have been modified then....
> 
> Someone scraped the coating off with a razor blade then. The bulb base ring (outer diameter) is also keyed differently so that a D2S and D2R cannot both be installed in the same headlight type. D2S and D1S for projector type headlights. D2R and D1R for older reflector headlights with NO HID for High beam possible using D2R or D1R.
> 
> Look D2R up on google and compare to D2S, you will see the obvious difference of which i speak. You can also see this on e-bay items, compare D2S to D2R there as well.




Looked it up and ceramic paint has been removed. The key notches on top between D2s/D2r don't come into play so I imagine both would fit... The Osram bulb looks easier to get the return wire much closer to the bulb than the GE bulb does... From reading the D2r would be for a Parabolic reflector and the D2s would be best for an Ellipsoidal reflector so the D2r may have been best choice...







vee73 said:


> These pictures have been displayed for many years, probably not so new models are. On the contrary. I have seen the PXM-75s Short Arc model for so many years, sometimes even on TV. Film, or any other kind.



Vee

I got those pics off a Korean inquire site so I thought they may have been moved forward for sale...



On the Short Arc model you've seen on TV & Film, I believe that would be the *Maxabeam* Brand. 

The *PXM-75s* would be *Polarions* _"copy"_, ughmm, divinely inspired & holistically conceived :tinfoil:, version of the *Maxabeam*! rroott



.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 1, 2010)

Lips said:


> Looked it up and ceramic paint has been removed. The key notches on top between D2s/D2r don't come into play so I imagine both would fit... The Osram bulb looks easier to get the return wire much closer to the bulb than the GE bulb does... From reading the D2r would be for a Parabolic reflector and the D2s would be best for an Ellipsoidal reflector so the D2r may have been best choice...


 
Yes, both will fit if there is no keying in the reflector. The reflector issues are related to car headlights only. 
The D2R and D2S have the arc both in the exact same position. D2R is NEVER the best choice except is car headlights designed for them. 

I know of what I speak. 

D2R is made for reflector type headlights to stop glare above a horizontal line in the distance. R type bulbs also output much less light. how would this be the "best choice".

Lips don't believe me and find out for yourself, the hard way. 

Once someone scrapes off the blocked areas on the glass of a D2R it is identical to a D2S in EVERY WAY except for the keying of the outer ring. This keying is only an issue in Automotive headlights, not in our CPF applications.

Only (much) older GE bulbs have the return wire farther away than Philips or Osram. All 3 of them GE, Osram and Philips have the return wire positioned within 1/2 mm of each other on current production. Basically no difference for about the last 18 months when Osram changed their glass support (base mounting) design to look just like Philips and GE. The 3 are now almost indistinguishable from each other to all but the "most trained eye".


----------



## vee73 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lips, it may be possible.
In any case, these images have been present for years.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 2, 2010)

Images so kindly posted by Lips are imagery Polarion of Korea puts up kind of like a legacy scrapbook. Most are concepts, as in way old concepts that never got off the ground in that form. I would venture to guess LIPS posted "New for Polarion 2010" in his post with full knowledge of the fact that these are not "new" for Polarion given his extensive knowledge of HID searchlights.

I would further state that anything LIPS has to say about Polarion of Korea or Polarion-USA from this point forward should be scrutinized for accuracy as what he posted is not remotely accurate.

The owner of Polarion of Korea is a very creative/artistic individual with plenty of original ideas. 

I believe the only exception in the case of Polarion would the first light shown above in LIPS' post, which to me seems like an attempt to bring in a light to match the Maxabeam. I really don't know. Even at that, I don't think the President/Owner of Polarion of Korean was involved at that time and it may be from the parent company KumKang (his Father's company).

When I first teamed up with Polarion of Korea, the first light Polarion's owner showed me was this:






I thought it had some creative styling and got me rolling with them.

We later developed the PF/PH series and several searchlights shown above were protos of that development.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 2, 2010)

Speaking of things new for 2010:

LIPS: Will Evenger you "designed" be available is 2010?






It looks familiar somehow...I just can't place it....It will come to me...Give me some time.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my....


----------



## Lips (Feb 3, 2010)

.





Ken J. Good said:


> Images so kindly posted by Lips are imagery Polarion of Korea puts up kind of like a legacy scrapbook. Most are concepts, as in way old concepts that never got off the ground in that form. I would venture to guess LIPS posted "New for Polarion 2010" in his post with full knowledge of the fact that these are not "new" for Polarion given his extensive knowledge of HID searchlights.




*Guess would be wrong as I believed they were 2010. As stated in post 15:* 

"I got those pics off a Korean inquire site so I thought they may have been moved forward for sale"...


*In the past Polarion Korea has been known to move some new products in Asia first or exclusively...*











Ken J. Good said:


> I would further state that anything LIPS has to say about Polarion of Korea or Polarion-USA from this point forward should be scrutinized for accuracy as what he posted is not remotely accurate.




*Below is the Korean Inquiry Site I got the pics from. The pics did not come off Polarions Legacy ScrapBook... Accurate? Came right off the TradeKorea.com Site...*


*http://www.tradekorea.com/product-detail/P00061698/Xenon_Short_Arc_Lamp.html*










Ken J. Good said:


> The owner of Polarion of Korea is a very creative/artistic individual with plenty of original ideas.
> 
> I believe the only exception in the case of Polarion would the first light shown above in LIPS' post, which to me seems like an attempt to bring in a light to match the Maxabeam. I really don't know. Even at that, I don't think the President/Owner of Polarion of Korean was involved at that time and it may be from the parent company KumKang (his Father's company).
> 
> ...





*So what your saying is Polarion did some copying in the past, just not lately that you know of...

Can you check on that and get back to us?*




*Surefire Hellfighter *"Done Testing"

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=204146












Ken J. Good said:


> Speaking of things new for 2010:
> 
> LIPS: Will Evenger you "designed" be available is 2010?
> 
> ...






*Although I didn't design the light, new pics *














.





.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ken J. Good said:


> Images so kindly posted by Lips are imagery Polarion of Korea puts up kind of like a legacy scrapbook. Most are concepts, as in way old concepts that never got off the ground in that form. I would venture to guess LIPS posted "New for Polarion 2010" in his post with full knowledge of the fact that these are not "new" for Polarion given his extensive knowledge of HID searchlights.
> 
> I would further state that anything LIPS has to say about Polarion of Korea or Polarion-USA from this point forward should be scrutinized for accuracy as what he posted is not remotely accurate.
> 
> ...



very interesting this new model!:twothumbs


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 3, 2010)

Back to the real world: The PXM-35P1 is replaced by the P2.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ken J. Good said:


> Back to the real world: The PXM-35P1 is replaced by the P2.



Very nice.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Oct 14, 2010)

some other news Ken?


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm sure there are a bunch of us interested in seeing some 2011 eye candy from Polarion... :twothumbs


----------

